# First egg!



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I just walked in from the garden and found three of my hens chillin' on the sofa!!!

However, I'll let them off as the nearest one layed her first egg yesterday right in front of me. It just plopped out of her on to the floor mid walk.!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

LOL that's funny, chickens on the sofa! They are pretty girls, what kind are they?


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

A mix of French marans and blue copper marans... The far away one is I think a mix of laced wyndotte and cream legbar!

Any chance they get they are in !


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That is too funny! They are such curious birds aren't they! Ours come right to the basement door in the morning and evenings waiting for a treat! If we leave the door open they will come right in too!


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh goodness! My husband would fall out if he caught a chicken in the house. I could see my Marans doing that..so nosey. I love their demeanor. Your Marans are lovely ladies!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice egg. Congrats!


----------

